# Sex & Trust Issues



## adburk25 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have been married for almost six years to a wonderful guy. We got married real fast after only dating for a few months. We have had our share of trust issues both of us have been talking to other people at one time or another and we have managed to to pick up the pieces and move forward. I am not a very sexual woman and although I would never tell my husband when I have sex I don't think that I feel the emotions I should. When i say that I am very attracted to my husband but this isn't the only relationship that I have had that problem in. He has been talking about wanting a threesome but I am not on the same page with him and I am afraid that if I don't do what he is desiring he might decide that we aren't going to work. One of our main arguments has been our sex life. i want my marriage to work desperately and on top of it all I found out that he used coke and addiction that he kicked a long time ago and I feel like I put him in that position. Any advice?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You feel like you put him in what position?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You say when you have sex with your husband, you don't feel the way you think you're supposed to feel.

You say that sex has been an issue in your marriage. You need to elaborate on that.

You say that your husband wants a 3 some, but you don't, and you're afraid if you say no he'll leave you.

But you start it all off by stating you both have trust issues. And you dance around the subject of both of you having had affairs of some sort in the past but you feel you have worked through them.

You have trust issues, you haven't worked through your affairs, your feelings would flow naturally if you trusted each other. As evidence of your lack of trust, you a wife, is afraid of him leaving if you don't open your bed to a third party.

Cut to the chase here. IC for you both, MC together. NO three somes unless/until your trust issues have been thoroughly worked through and you can unequivocally state that you trust him and his love for you...and he can do the same.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

You've got a lot ahead of you to be having these issues already.

From the way you describe it - it sounds like he wants the threesome only because he cant handle the idea of being monogamous with you.

That is a different scenario than a couple together deciding they want to try a threesomoe.


----------



## lindaxak (Aug 9, 2013)

you a wife, is afraid of him leaving if you don't open your bed to a third party.


----------



## adburk25 (Aug 8, 2013)

That is what I was thinking. We sat down and talked yesterday and we both agree that we need to work on us before we bring anything else into the equation and we actually had a really good night last night. Thanks for the responses


----------

